# Teacup pin cushion



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm having a blast sewing chicken pin cushions, and while I was looking for different patterns I ran across the link below. I hoard cool looking coffee cups, and now I have a great use for them! Thought some of you crafters might like it too.


http://www.iheartnaptime.net/cup-pincushion/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link and reminder. I made some of these a couple of years ago for a craft fair and they sold very well. I also glued the cup to the saucer and tied a small pair of scissors to the cup handle. 
Wish I had thought of taking a pic. of the antique looking ones. I'll take a pic in a little while of a Christmas one I made that didn't sell. I found both the cup and saucer at a thrift shop for 10 cents each.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

So many beautiful designs....and patterns.....
http://www.pinterest.com/itsybitsyfarm/pincushion-loves/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Granny-thanks for the other pics. I couldn't see many as the register screen blocked them, but I loved the flower pot ones!
Here's a pic of the Christmas one I made last year. I still have 6 of the "old fashioned" sets left, so will get them made up for gifts this Christmas. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.quiltmaker.com/blogs/quiltypleasures/2014/08/giveaway-sweetwaters-quilt-block/

http://www.thesweetwaterco.com/.../08/housepincushion.pdf


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I just love this chicken...

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/216243219583118275/


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I make quite a few pincushions for gifts. this one I kept for myself. I don't think I've ever made one in a teacup. I might because I have lots of those. light is not good in this room tonight. ~Georgia.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I can see why you kept it, it's very nice.


----------



## christinarobert (Sep 19, 2014)

So cool! I love this idea and loved your flower pot. Very creative. Well done!





--------------------------------
Christina
Unique Indian wedding cards- A gateway to perfectly planned marriage!


----------

